# Celtic Cross and Gargoyle pedestal.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Started working on a couple new things. The cross idea I got from Uruk-Hai's site (thank you) and I've had a small concrete gargoyle in the basement for a while so I needed something to put him on.

After cutting the foam and gluing together you get this.









The pedestal will be worked on more later so onto the cross.
Another pic.









And this is what happens when you leave me unattended with a torch and a drywall trowel.









More to come soon. Hope you like.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this thread updates. Really liking the pedestal for the gargoyle so far, but wow, what details on the cross! How long did that take you? Since it looks like you had so much fun with the torch and a drywall trowel effect, are you going to leave it like that and just have the really old aged, crumbly effect?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh no, you killed the cross!

I love the look of a celtic cross tombstone. They have such character and beauty.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That's the good thing about Halloween props - the more messed up they get - the better they are. (you probably couldn't replicate that break if you tried). Great job.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

fick the carving of the knot effect took about 3hrs with a soldering iron. Cutting it up took 10 minutes. I'll be doing an aged moss paint on it using base coat and dry brushing. Just finished the base coat.

Roxy, my neighbour thought the same. She said "Why would you wreck it after all the work you put into it?" I told her she would have to wait til Halloween to see the full effect.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Looking really nice!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Those damn kids that knock down the stones in the graveyards! It looks cool as a broken stone. You have more guts than I do because if I made such a nice tombstone like you have I would be scared to purposely break it, but it turned out very good. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work so far Wildcat, I know exactly why you broke the stone.....you tripped and fell into because of the beers you were drinking while making it...am i right? LOL just kidding.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful detail. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice Celtic Cross, love the detailing and ageing so far. I'am stuck in this 100yrs or less ageing mind set, need to learn to make things look ancient, not just old. Good work!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wonderful stone.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great work!! I agree with Joiseygal, I just can't mess up my projects after working so hard to get them just right!! I usually end up with orderly graveyards, the grounds keeper is apparently very very busy!!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Love the details on the cross!
I agree, if I spent the time to crave all that out I would be pretty scared to break it up and age it like that, but it looks fantastic! 
There is something about ruined,crumbling grave stones that makes them seem more ominous! :smileton:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. As for the fear of tearing into a freshly built stone. I consider that half the fun.

Well here it is finished. Doesn't come out well on camera but I went lighter colours on this so it will show up better under the green lighting. There are five paint layers.
Base coat light grey, dry brush white, dry brush black, dry brush moss black, dry brush moss green.
If you zoom in some of the dry brushing becomes a little more clear.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so pretty, Wildcat!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great work on that cross!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I really like the cross. I can tell you right now I would have been in a puddle of tears if I broke of a piece that big after carving for three hours. I admire your courage to make that work.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

I can see it now, a ancient celtic ghost floating around your stone bathed in green light!
Great work on the stone!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely awesome!!!! Very nice work


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich_K said:


> I can see it now, a ancient celtic ghost floating around your stone bathed in green light!
> Great work on the stone!


I like that idea. An FGC would do nice for that.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Wildcat. That looks AWESOME!!! I really like what you've done with it - really taken the weathering and distressing to the next level. The moss is a great addition.

If anyone is interested in the pattern you can download the PDF here.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice cross, it looked great undamaged, it must have been tough to break it up, but I think the final piece turned out wonderfully.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great! Nice job. The weathering and wear turned out great


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

Started working a bit more on the pedestal. Have the brick work done. Only a couple of small damaged spots on this one but I have 3-4 layers of dry brushing/texturing to go.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Wildcat this is awesome!!!! I love what you did with the tombstone and the pedestal looks great!!!!!


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

good job on head pieces, what glue did you use


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Gorilla glue for most but I used both gorilla and hot glue on the pedestal. Gorilla for all but the corners on the pedestal. I used hot glue in the corners so I wouldn't have to tape it together. The hot glue held it until the gorilla glue set.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

The final stone is amazing! I'm glad you added it to the set. I was feeling bad for you when I got to the third picture, all that work down the tubes or so I thought. I did not realise that it was intentional. I felt the way I did when the new puppy chewed the corner molding that I had spent forever getting just right in our living room, but on seeing the final product I admire your vision.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love it! The carving detail is gorgeous and the moss is a nice touch! I can't wait to see pictures of it in your haunt his fall!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
I think this is the best compliment a prop builder could get. Made me laugh.


Tinman said:


> I was feeling bad for you when I got to the third picture, all that work down the tubes or so I thought. I did not realise that it was intentional.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent work on these, they will be a wonderful addition!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well since it's been a while I guess it's time to get back into building something. 
My Gargoyle was to heavy to be on the pedestal and since I loved Denhaunt's pumpkin thief so much I though why not put a similar creature on it. So here's the beginning of my pumpkin thief.

Head.

























The start of the armature. 









Still a ways to go but we'll see if I can't give him a little more personality than he has now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, it's about time you got back to work

Looking forward to seeing this little guy grow up scary


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That cross came out nice. I'll bet it was hard to cut it up like that. But it sure looks great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay...How did I miss this post? I'm a gargoyle fanatic! :lolkin:

The cross is so beautifully crafted! And I love what you've got with the pumpkin thief in the making! Great work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Had some time to do a little more tonight. Managed to get him mounted to the pedestal.









Started working on the ribs and torn flesh. Also roughed in the jack-o-lantern side of the face.









Then added some guts and used hot glue for dripping blood.









Added some blood around the facial tear as well.









That's it for now. Hope to get more done this week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can tell just by looking at that little guy that he is a troublemaker Watch out, ToTs!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks awesome so far wildcat, look forward to seeing him finished


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ditto above ..can't wait to see it done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice I love the cross and this is looking interesting can't wait to see more


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the little guy on top.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Hey Wildcat. That looks AWESOME!!! I really like what you've done with it - really taken the weathering and distressing to the next level. The moss is a great addition.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the pattern you can download the PDF here.


For those of us pulling our hair out trying to figure out how to print a full size pattern.. go to the Corel website and download a trial version of CorelDRAW X5 and you can print a full sized, tiled pattern on regular 8.5x11 paper which you then tape together. I spent 2 days trying to figure out how to do it in MS Office. Maybe it can be done, but Corel is easier, and free!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Finished building the little guy finally and have started on the paint. Still have a bit more dry brushing to do but this is as far as I got today.
Head

























Body










Innards.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, all your work is amazing!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks positively oozey


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.....and oozey was what I was going for.:jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well almost done. Did a little dry brush and first layer of moss paint. The moss looks a lot more bold in the pics. I tried to get the lighting similar to how it will be displayed but the flash was to bright and my tripod is currently in use else where.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Wildcat, that came out really cool! I love the blood running down his body, sooo cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking very majestic and sure of himself atop that stone - nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, I think he looks like he's about to jump down on the next passer by.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks wonderful, really like the paint job


----------

